# Homestead monitoring/security



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

We've been looking around for a while for a wireless remote camera that we can use to monitor our entry gate. There are a bunch out there but they are mostly for city/urban installations and inevitably are wanting a cloud based subscription for functionality or capture. Its like buying a cheap ink jet printer and then discovering is use of cartridges far exceeds the cost of the printer which you discover after buying the device. Or they are not a good fit because of wireless range or hype.

I came across this: alfred.camera. I uses a cell phone, like an old cell/smart phone that is out of service on wi-fi only as the remote device/camera. You install the android or iphone app on it and it can live feed video AND two way voice to another phone or laptop that is in wi-fi range (or cellular if in service). I am experimenting with it now and it works pretty good with a few draw backs:

- Most old cell phones also have an old battery. Live video is a power hog so it wears the battery down quickly. I am experimenting with a charging brick and it does pretty good for two days. There is a power saving mode and I am experimenting with that too.
- Whether you can plug the remote phone in to a charger or using a charging brick you might be careful to not over charge the battery, if charging continuously, and it swells and fails catastrophically. Call that a fire risk. Be careful.
- Night time video is like taking a picture or video from a cell phone. If its dark, its a black video. But there's an option to turn on/off the cell light remotely.

I know some folks distain cell phones. That's OK, move on. All I want to do is give some ideas to people who are looking for something usable and use modern tech if they can.

This may not be a good fit for someone looking for a turn key security solution. But it looks good even with the free, entry level service. Ah, yes, there is also an upgrade but the base is free.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

Years ago when I bought my house I put up cameras all around the house. It wasn't long before people found out I had cameras. They have quit working years ago but people still think I am filming them. That and a good dog is all I need, besides the guns I have laying around.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

A phone is not designed for that kind of outside use. It would take power and a phone service connection if the internet does not reach it. It would drain a battery to fast.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

painterswife said:


> A phone is not designed for that kind of outside use. It would take power and a phone service connection if the internet does not reach it. It would drain a battery to fast.


You are mostly correct. Outside, no, you don't strap it to a tree and have a rain storm. I am modifying an old game camera case to hold the cell/wifi/battery pack and mount it to the gate. It should look like a game camera. I will only use it for wi-fi since there is no cell service. An old cell phone has much better wi-fi performance than a lot of security junk marketed these days. I don't plan to have it run 24x7.

Painterswife, what have you found as an alternative?

BTW, We have 1/2 mile wireless zone alarms and they work great and we have several. But at the gate is it a neighbor or a bear or a bad guy? Our LGDs are great but way too valuable to turn loose.

BTW, this was just something to look into. Obviously it not perfect.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I have a variety of cameras if you have wifi to where your gate is I would suggest a wyze camera and a solar cgaher and enan a battery pack. Inexpensive and good picture. I have been using them since their first version.

They have two outside versions that would work for you.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

JRHill02 said:


> - Whether you can plug the remote phone in to a charger or using a charging brick you might be careful to not over charge the battery, if charging continuously, and it swells and fails catastrophically. Call that a fire risk. Be careful.


That's not an issue with Li-Ion batteries because the charging is microprocessor controlled. They can stay plugged in continuously and won't overcharge. (Of course, if you were to bypass the battery control circuitry and charge a cell directly, all bets are off.)


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

painterswife said:


> I have a variety of cameras if you have wifi to where your gate is I would suggest a wyze camera and a solar cgaher and enan a battery pack. Inexpensive and good picture. I have been using them since their first version.
> 
> They have two outside versions that would work for you.


Completely wireless including power? I just looked at Wyze recently but like other systems the set up is like a closely held secret. One after another I have dismissed providers because they want you to buy and get it in hand just to find out it isn't what was expected. Then ya have to send it back.

My biggest problems were 1) line of sight 100' wifi, and 2) trigger length was too short, like 6-8'. I need at least 100' wifi range and get two bars of 2.4gHz and 15' or more of reception for movement. If not those minimums it is useless

Please tell me about your outside versions.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I have two of their outside versions. One is plugged in all the time. Wired V3. Many people have added solar charging or used battery packs.. The other is the wireless V2. it can be used like a game camera or wired to power.

I have my Wyze cameras flawed with special rstp software because I have everything recording to my own NVR software on a server. There is a good Wyze group on Facebook that has lots of ideas.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

Range? Wifi? Camera to subject (low, medium, high [15'])?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm using Anran brand cameras since losing the exhaust systems on both my Explorer and my Jeep. The combination of the cameras and inexpensive motion activated solar lights seems to be keeping the catalytic converter thieves away.

Anran Cameras -- WIFI IP Wireless Security Camera 1296P Outdoor Battery Powered with Solar Panel | eBay
Motion activated solar lights-- 100 LED Solar Wall Lights Outdoor Security Motion Sensor Garden Yard Path Lamp | eBay

The cameras and lights stay charged by themselves. I powered up the cameras all the way before installation, and I've never needed to charge again. With WiFi I can see what's going on from my laptop or smart phone. I review videos each morning. I get a lot of false activations from cats wandering around at night, but I guess there's not a lot I can do about that.

I don't use the night vision feature. Night vision captures black & white images using available infrared light. I set mine for full color. I do that because full color mode turns on high intensity LED lights that I hope will startle would-be catalytic converter thieves. Night vision is useful when you want to observe wildlife without frightening them away. Of course night vision also saves power, but that's not an issue with the solar cameras I'm using.

But for a more rural setting you might consider trail cameras, like these -- WOSODA【2 Pack】NEW Trail Game Camera, Waterproof Cam OPEN BOX FREE SHIPPING DR-5X | eBay


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

JRHill02 said:


> Range? Wifi? Camera to subject (low, medium, high [15'])?


I have had the cameras at 60 feet from the house on Wifi. I have not tried farther. I expect I could reach the top of our driveway with the same wifi system I have. I know I could beam it farther. I don't know what your router and system is capapble of.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

I'm currently using the OEM wi-fi on the newer (rectangular) Starlink setup. The range is pretty good (110" +) but there are a few down sides. I'll for sure be going with an external router and set up a mesh but I'm awaiting the back ordered Starlink ethernet adaptor.

One thing is for sure: we are infatuated with the dumping of HughesNet. For the first time we are able to make and receive calls. And its cheaper than Hughes with no quota.


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

Wireless seems convenient to set up but wired is much better, and pretty easy with PoE (power over ethernet). I burred my shallow just stab a shovel and wiggle to open up a crack, jam and wire in a couple inches, and step to close the dirt. Mounted the camera on a tree and spray painted it brown.

Records 24/7 at 8k. Much better than anything wireless, and cost is competitive if you're already doing a full DVR system. If you just want 1 camera wifi is cheap.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

JRHill02 said:


> I'm currently using the OEM wi-fi on the newer (rectangular) Starlink setup. The range is pretty good (110" +) but there are a few down sides. I'll for sure be going with an external router and set up a mesh but I'm awaiting the back ordered Starlink ethernet adaptor.
> 
> One thing is for sure: we are infatuated with the dumping of HughesNet. For the first time we are able to make and receive calls. And its cheaper than Hughes with no quota.


You can set up a wifi network on your property that is separate from your internet access and use IP cameras on that network. I have my Wyze cameras flashed with RTSP software to do that. Everything records to my own Blue Iris NVR. ( and also to an sd card in the cameras.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

Painterswife and Digitalis, thanks bunches for the ideas. I have resolved to trench the lines. Dang I hate it cause there is no simple trenching here. A quick fence post hole or shallow trench is a joke as any effort to do so finds large stones up to boulders including tree roots of any size. Yeah, I have the 12" bucket on the backhoe of the toy tractor and the 24" on big bertha but breaking any ground takes years to heal up again. But it has to be done b/c even if all wireless I'd still would have the battery stuff to contend with. Besides, where the line needs to run needs an outside outlet anyway. These days if I make a trench I automatically throw in an additional conduit just-in-case for the future. And usually some 3/4 black for a water line too b/c it's cheap.

The PoE sounds good but I still need to research that vs pulling 120vac anyway. Wherever I have a 120vac line it causes problems with over the air radio reception. It's that weak - that the power lines will destroy any reception from 15' on either side of the conduit/line. Putting in a mesh with power to the devices means I'll not be listening to any radio. I don't do music unless its LedZep, Pink Floyd, Little River Band, or any other good stuff (wink). And no stations here play the good stuff.


----------



## kennedyaut (8 mo ago)

Installing your own security cameras has the risk that you don't install the camera properly or don't choose the proper position for it, personally, I gave up on installing the security system around my house by myself. I think the most comfortable option is to find a solid security company and let them handle all the necessary questions regarding your home security, I use help these services for a long time https://wyesecuritysolutions.co.uk/ maybe it will be helpful for you.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

JRHill02 said:


> Dang I hate it cause there is no simple trenching here. A quick fence post hole or shallow trench is a joke as any effort to do so finds large stones up to boulders including tree roots of any size. Yeah, I have the 12" bucket on the backhoe of the toy tractor and the 24" on big bertha but breaking any ground takes years to heal up again. But it has to be done b/c even if all wireless I'd still would have the battery stuff to contend with. Besides, where the line needs to run needs an outside outlet anyway. These days if I make a trench I automatically throw in an additional conduit just-in-case for the future. And usually some 3/4 black for a water line too b/c it's cheap.


Laying cable can be made easier using a 3 point subsoiler, if you have a tractor. I buried pex using a setup similar to the posted photo, running it thru conduit attached to the subsoiler. The ground naturally pulled the line thru the pvc pipe.
I have buried cat cable just dragging the subsoiler while my son walked along and dropped the line about 8" deep. We have sandy loam soil with quite a bit of rock, and it beats hand digging.


----------

